# so the world didn't end......



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

despite predictions reported in the Daily Excess (and others)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/565155/Solar-eclipse-britain-religion-end-of-world

we're still here after the eclipse.0

about as good as their weather disaster predictions.....:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there you go

I'd never heard the world would end

I think it will end for all of us

In bite size pieces sometime or other

We will survive one way or another

Aldra, waiting for her world to end as she knows it

But hey

It might take a longer time
Aldra


----------



## Mullsy (Aug 10, 2013)

I suppose if you predict something often enough,you will get it right eventually:grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The...........day..............is ............not...........over.......yet


> 


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For some people it is

And for them

Life seems over
They have lost someone

Key to their life

We Need to be careful

Aldra


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Bugger


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Great view up here in Fife. Blue sky and no cloud cover with about 95% eclipse. Some photos.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Bugger


 I'll have to pay the credit card bill now


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is Stonehenge still standing.

cabby


----------

